# m.i.p. rc-10 4wd legend conversion belt needed



## wyldbill (Jan 16, 2006)

i recently came across a entire rc-10 4wd kit complete with car on ebay and got a good deal due to it being mislabeled. the car was dismanteled and everything is there except for the ever elusive belt tensioner. its in excellent shape but the problem is the belt is chewed up and the front pulley is worn. i am trying to track down a sutiable replacement belt since parts are non existing anymore. 
has anybody else tried to match up one of these belts? are they a standard size or used on some other type of 4wd car. i tried to look online for a belt but couldnt find one. here are the measurements that i came up with,keep in mind my belt is chewed up and possibly streched. i included inch and metric because i dont know what is used: 
1/8" wide or about 3mm 
24 1/4" long or 622.3mm circumference of the belt 
pitch is about .110" or 2.8mm 
204 teeth 
another thing is tooth shape is it square,trapezoidal,or round. it looks to be round since the pulley teeth are round. 
if anybody has a belt driven touring car if you could measure your drive belts and post the info here that would be very helpful as well.i may be able to use one of thoes if they match up.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*D.O.com*

Dirt oval . com has a section for vintage dirt cars n trucks you might post there and get results. good luck


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Try

www.mcmaster.com

and search on "mxl" and "xl" timing belts. I just checked and neither of those have the exact pitch you mentioned, but you might be able to get replacement pulleys and belts that will work.

FYI, the Hyperdrive pan car belt drive belts are MXL timing belts.


----------



## wyldbill (Jan 16, 2006)

i tried looking elsewhere for belts and pulleys with no luck, m.i.ip. must have had custom pitch belts made. that is why i was wondering if by chance some touring car belts might work. i was told that losi belts are among the longest mabey someone could measure a few and let me know.


----------

